# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) مساعدة :  مشكلة استقبال المكالمات

## mourou

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء لدي جهاز HTC Wildfire لا يستقبل المكالمات لكنه يتصل عادي مع العلم انه ليس هناك (renvois d'appel)

----------

